# Sleep tight my beauty



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Last night my beautiful baby boy Jasper left us. We have no idea what happens but we think there must have been some underlying cause. I am so sad that he had to leave so soon as he is not even a year old.
I wrote a poem for you baby.

My life has passed 
my breathing fades
And gone in a flash
my childhood days

And here I rest my weary head
My eyes have grown so tired
I close my eyes and lay to rest
A history much desired.

Meet me at the bridge. Love you.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Sleep well Jasper  You had a lovely life with your mummy and she did the best for you.. Run free at the bridge xx


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

so sorry hun R.I.P JASPER XX


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Thabks guys. I think he was happy. xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

so sorry for your loss. 
R.I.P Baby Jasper and have fun at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

im sorry little boy i hope you run free and be happy in heaven
love wendy517 xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun just seen this! Am so sorry!! RIP Jasper. xx


----------



## yorkshiregirl26 (Oct 14, 2010)

hi im so sorry to hear of your loss RIP jasper run free at rainbow bridge :sad: xx


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Thanks guys. I am spending most of my time hugging little Emmet cos he is just looking so lost. xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RIP Jasper xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

I am sorry.


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Thanks. Poor Emmet is really missing him. xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

He will be  It might be a good idea to put a heatpad in the cage with Emmet as its getting cold xx


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Where can I get a heat pad? It is a good idea, thanks. xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> Where can I get a heat pad? It is a good idea, thanks. xxx


You can get heatpads from Ebay or pets at home or a pet shop tbh..

I got mine off ebay as they are a bit expensive (about £17) but it might be a good investment for your little one.. Hope ur feeling okay today xxx


----------



## faybles (Nov 4, 2010)

oh my i am so so sorry, i know how hard it is. xxx


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

sorry to hear of little jasper
i hope he didnt suffer to lond
bless his heart he was so young
but maybe he didnt know what happen because he went so sudden.
memories are foreven in our hearts
to a furchild in heaven
love to jasper and deepest sympathy to you in this time of need
wendy517 xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

Tribute To A Best Friend

Sunlight streams through window pane onto a spot on the floor...then I remember,it's where you used to lie,but now you are no more.

Our feet walk down a hall of carpet and muted echoes sound....then I remember,It's where your paws would joyously abound

A voice is heard along the road,and up beyond the hill then I remember it can't be yours....your golden voice is still.

But I'll take that vacant spot of floor and empty muted hall and lay them with the absent voice and unused dish along the wall

I'll wrap these treasured memorials in a blanket of my love and keep them for my best friend until we meet above.

Author Unknown


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

So sorry to hear your news - RIP Jasper - and a lovely poem DT (though I thought you had written it yourself!!!!!)


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Thanks guys. xxx


----------

